# Do I have too many rocks?



## Bill V (Jun 19, 2013)

I'm setting up a 55 gallon tank for Mbunas. This is my first foray into African cichlids. I bought the tank, stand, plastic lids, single bulb light strip and Magnum 350 on Craigslist for $75 (a good deal considering how much most people ask for their used stuff). I want to house Yellow Labs, Rustys, Cynotilapia afra (Cobue) or Metriaclima estherae depending on what is available locally (the cookie cutter 55). Fortunately a site sponsor is in York so that is where I will go for my fish.

I'm upgrading the tank with glass canopies, a Current 48" Satellite Plus light, a Universal Rocks "rocky" background and am going to use my Rena XP3 filter. I have 40 pounds of Caribsea "Sahara" substrate, and 20 pounds of course aragonite sand. I believe I won't need all the sand.

This where I need some advice. I've collected a bunch of quartz rocks/ boulders for the tank. Attached are some picture of the rocks staged in front of the tank so I could get a feel for the set up. I tried making lots of passageways/ caves and to build it pretty high. My girlfriend thought it was too much. It is a lot, and will fill nearly the whole tank length and certainly the width. 55s are disappointingly narrow. Is this too much rock? Do I need more open space? There are 3 really nice large pieces forming the bottom that I intended to be the focal points, but building height and caves they got lost in the mix. I guess I could reverse the stack so they show up. What do you all think, too much rock, or I'm ok? Some other configuration?

Here is what i thought would be the front view: 


Another:


Back , you can easily see the large rocks that I wanted to showcase. I think I like this view best.


top down:


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks fine to me. Anywhere between 1/4 full and completely full of rocks will work well. :thumb:


----------



## Brentt700 (Mar 14, 2013)

Looks good to me as well. Its going to look great once the tank is done!


----------



## Bill V (Jun 19, 2013)

Thanks for the encouragement! I've played around with the rock pile some more, removing some to show the bigger rocks, but may well go back to the jumble using all of them. The only thought I had about less rock would be ease of cleaning. I need to find the final destination in my house today to set it up. I'll post some more pictures as I go along. The light kit arrives Wednesday.


----------



## Frank H (Mar 11, 2013)

Definitely not too much. I have 135 pounds of rocks in my 55g. The mbuna love it. And don't get too fixed on a certain rock configuration because I move mine around all the time to get to all the sand to mix it up (I was getting black in my sand where it sat for too long without being mixed up.) Also what I did was put my powerhead, filter intake, heater and airline in one corner and built that corner up high with rocks to disguise the tank components.

Your rocks will look awesome when its all set up! Keep us updated!


----------



## Wilson33 (Feb 19, 2008)

It looks like you'll have a great tank! I agree with Frank, you'll be changing the formations now and then in order to clean the sand.


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

Maybe you can put the rocks in the tank and take a picture for us. You would have to do that before you add the substrate anyway so I would try different looks inside the tank. BTW, those are some cool looking rocks.


----------



## italionstallion888 (Jun 5, 2013)

I think it might be a little much having that many with the 3d back group. I would take out 2-3 of the rocks


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

I think it might look good but there won't be much room left for water when it's all said and done.
You'll probably be lucky to end up with a 40g tank.


----------



## Bill V (Jun 19, 2013)

A lack of water was my concern as a couple of the rocks were pretty big, bowling ball or larger. The background is flat and doesnt take up really any space. I have plenty of slimmer rocks and am stacking something differnt up at this momnet that will actually allow water to go in with the rocks. I have a large rock collection in my yard, lots of rock here in PA. I'll post a pick later tonight after I get home from work. I plan to get my rocks and substrate installed tonight.


----------



## italionstallion888 (Jun 5, 2013)

How are you going to cure them before you put them in the tank? I can't imagine a pot big enough to boil them in on the stove.


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

italionstallion888 said:


> How are you going to cure them before you put them in the tank? I can't imagine a pot big enough to boil them in on the stove.


I don't think you have to boil the rocks, you can just brush them well with a brush, soak them in a diluted bleach solution and then rinse them really well with Prime the next day.


----------



## italionstallion888 (Jun 5, 2013)

I boiled all of mine. I wasn't taking a chance with it. Nothing gets cleaner than an hour boiling.


----------



## shelbynjakesdad (Mar 13, 2013)

I have 200+ lbs of rock in my 55 gallon. I stacked them up against the back glass over 3/4 of the way to the top of the tank. Even with all those rocksn in my 55 I still have 6 inches or so in the front for sand. I think it really depends on the type of rock and how "stackable" they are.

I got mine from a landscaping yard, rinsed and scrubbed them really good, then let them dry in the sun for a few days. I didn't boil or bleach, and had no problems. Maybe I was lucky, but what exactly are we afraid of introducing with rocks? I could understand if they came from another tank that had snails or disease, but if they came from a non-aquatic environment (like a landscaping yard where they had been baking in the sun for months), I see very little risk.


----------



## italionstallion888 (Jun 5, 2013)

in my case, the rocks I picked up were in in large tubs sitting outside. Who knows what chemicals were spilled on them or what they were exposed to. I just wasn't going to take a chance with it. Better safe than sorry when it comes to my tank.


----------



## Bill V (Jun 19, 2013)

Here is the current setup. What do you think? It's less that I had in there, and offers more water space. I can always remove some and add to it as I go. From previous aquariums I've kept I know I will be rearranging things as I got. I'm off to clean the sand. My goal is to have the tank up and cycling no later than Tuesday night. I'll post another with the sand etc. My light comes Wednesday too.


----------



## notchback65 (Apr 3, 2013)

Bill V said:


> Here is the current setup. What do you think? It's less that I had in there, and offers more water space. I can always remove some and add to it as I go. From previous aquariums I've kept I know I will be rearranging things as I got. I'm off to clean the sand. My goal is to have the tank up and cycling no later than Tuesday night. I'll post another with the sand etc. My light comes Wednesday too.


Look good to me :thumb:


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

I am fighting the type-A, OCD personality in me to say that it is too symmetrical. I think the overall look is nicer when there are two large piles with one side higher than another. Check out some of the pictures in the aquarium gallery for ideas(especially the ones that won "tank of the month").


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

NJmomie said:


> I am fighting the type-A, OCD personality in me to say that it is too symmetrical. I think the overall look is nicer when there are two large piles with one side higher than another. Check out some of the pictures in the aquarium gallery for ideas(especially the ones that won "tank of the month").


Agree!

I liked your earlier piles outside the aquarium.

At the end of the day, it matters not what a bunch of us online think of your tank, it matters what looks good to you!


----------



## Bill V (Jun 19, 2013)

Thanks for the advice, I used to create more erratic aquascapes to simulate natural looks. In this instance I got hung up with my research that said lots of rocks and hiding places. So I focused on providing lots of caves and passageways. The tank looks slightly different, but not by much as I took out the stack to add the sand. This type of aquascape is different for me, but so is keeping Africans. I'm use to SA cichlids and using driftwood, and plants not just rocks. I actually don't mind the look too much, kind of like a fish condo, but will likely rearrange to something else as I do want to emulate as natural a look as possible with the rocks I have. Another drawback to the wall of rock is it will be a nuisance to vacuum the substrate as it is really tight in there. I have to admit my going with a 55 isn't helping much. In my old 75, gone now 4 years, I had more area to work with. The 55 being narrow is a challenge as I can only position the rocks length wise or at a slight angle. On the plus side, I do like tinkering with the look so I'll enjoy it, the negative being that now I have wet sand to contend with too.

I'll post more, I really appreciate the insights.


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

How about putting the rounded rocks on one side and the flat rocks on another? As far as plants and driftwood, it doesn't hurt to experiment. I know that the driftwood may lower the PH but as long as the number is stable, the fish will get used to it. Plants may be eaten or pulled up by the Africans but they do offer nice contrast to the rocks and sand. I have a large piece of manzanita in my mbuna tank - the PH has been stable at 7.8; a bunch of anubias and java fern tied to rocks and the wood and the fish have not touched them.


----------



## Bill V (Jun 19, 2013)

Yes, I've day dreamed I'm a meeting today about the setup and round on one side flat on another was a thought I had as well. I may stick a piece of drift wood in if it looks good as I have some from the old tank. I have fake plants I can add and maybe put some java fern in.


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

Bill V said:


> Yes, I've day dreamed I'm a meeting today about the setup and round on one side flat on another was a thought I had as well. I may stick a piece of drift wood in if it looks good as I have some from the old tank. I have fake plants I can add and maybe put some java fern in.


Woah...were you in that meeting with me cause I was daydreaming about my 200 gallon tank too (the one in my dreams). :lol:


----------



## Bill V (Jun 19, 2013)

Yeah, NJmomie, I was daydreaming of something much more exciting than just my 55 gallon setup. I've been dying for a 125 gallon plus set up for YEARS!


----------



## Frank H (Mar 11, 2013)

Bill V said:


> Thanks for the advice, I used to create more erratic aquascapes to simulate natural looks. In this instance I got hung up with my research that said lots of rocks and hiding places. So I focused on providing lots of caves and passageways. *The tank looks slightly different, but not by much as I took out the stack to add the sand.* This type of aquascape is different for me, but so is keeping Africans. I'm use to SA cichlids and using driftwood, and plants not just rocks. I actually don't mind the look too much, kind of like a fish condo, but will likely rearrange to something else as I do want to emulate as natural a look as possible with the rocks I have. Another drawback to the wall of rock is it will be a nuisance to vacuum the substrate as it is really tight in there. I have to admit my going with a 55 isn't helping much. In my old 75, gone now 4 years, I had more area to work with. The 55 being narrow is a challenge as I can only position the rocks length wise or at a slight angle. On the plus side, I do like tinkering with the look so I'll enjoy it, the negative being that now I have wet sand to contend with too.
> 
> I'll post more, I really appreciate the insights.


If you mean you put the sand in, and then put the rocks in, you may want to start over. You want the rocks directly on the glass and NOT on the sand because many cichlids will dig in the sand and undermine the rocks and can cause an avalanche.. Put the rocks on the glass and add sand around them. :thumb:


----------



## Bill V (Jun 19, 2013)

Frank, the rocks are on the glass. When I first set them up there was no sand. I got a view I thought I liked then added the sand. Since I changed it again when I moved any rocks I dug up the sand to get to the glass as a foundation. I added some drift wood and removed rock. I have a nice pile of granite in one corner that slopes down then the driftwood then a last rock. I'll add a picture later. I'm going to install some filters so I can add water tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Bill V (Jun 19, 2013)

Ok, the tank is set up: 55 gallons, assorted rocks, 1 piece of wood, 40 pounds of Caribsea "Sahara" sand, Universal Rock's Rocky background, Rena XP3, Aquaclear 110 and Current Satellite Plus LED light. I've filled it with water and started fish-less cycling. I'm also using Dr. Tim's One and Only bacteria to see if it expedites the process. I'm having fun playing with the light settings, really amazing product. Its so slim and so many different options!

A little moon light view:


and other view:


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

That's look so much better. Now you just need to color it up with some green plants and fish of course.


----------



## Filet O Fish (Apr 26, 2012)

My vote for looks great! Don't change a thing except for moving that Aquaclear filter to our left side of the tank to get that intake out of the middle obstructing that beautiful background. :thumb:


----------



## Bill V (Jun 19, 2013)

Thanks, I'm much happier with it. I've played with the lighting and adjusted it so the tank is light nicely. I moved the aqua clear 110 to behind the rocks. My Rena is TU so I just bought an Eheim 2217 to install so green pipes will go down the right side. I really appreciate the advice. My girlfriend had to intervene also as I wasn't letting it be. Cycling the tank and will add Yellow labs, still haven't decide on what else. Cobue, or Pombo Rocks.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I would suggest painting the eheim piping to match your BG. Use Krylon Fusion spray paint.

I think your tank looks nice, but if you're keeping mbuna, I would go back to your original setup of rocks. The fish will benefit from it.


----------

